

Dear Twitter, we see your 31 providers and raise you 134. Embedly (YC W10) - screeley
http://blog.embed.ly/dear-twitter-we-see-your-31-providers-and-rai

======
RobbieStats
What do you bet Twitter at least got approval from those 31 providers?
StatSheet is listed as one of Embedly's "supported" providers but they never
asked us if we were ok with it. It's not like they are even using an API from
us...just scraping.

~~~
ladon86
Would you have provided an API if they had asked?

~~~
chrismiller
I don't think thats the point. The point is they are scraping content without
seeking approval.

~~~
kmfrk
True. They did not ask for permission nor forgiveness.

------
jluxenberg
Embedly is interesting, but this seems like yet another service that really
ought to be a client-side Javascript library. I see no advantage to this being
a service, besides the fact that the client-side code can be a little thinner.

Besides, if the source was available, it would be trivial to set up your own
"Embedly" endpoint, and reap all the benefits of thin client-side code while
having control over your infrastructure.

~~~
antrix
I've been running oohEmbed.com, a similar service, for more than two years
now. The problem with doing this in client-side JS is that (a) the oEmbed spec
doesn't specify json callbacks so oembed providers don't support callbacks
making async stuff in the browser difficult; (b) dealing with SOAP APIs, html
parsing, etc. are difficult to say the least within browsers.

But if you really want to do this without relying on an external service, you
can take the oohEmbed.com source (BSD licensed) and run it as your own
'private' Google App Engine app. oohEmbed.com itself is App Engine hosted.

------
samratjp
If you haven't used Embed.ly js library, umm, you better try it today. It's
pretty awesome. I wish twitter had Embed.ly out of the box. Oh well.

~~~
sharkbrainguy
If you're using mootools, I've written a simple wrapper for Embedly (available
under BSD).

[https://github.com/sharkbrainguy/Chorus/blob/master/Source/E...](https://github.com/sharkbrainguy/Chorus/blob/master/Source/Embedly.js)

~~~
samratjp
That's cool! I've only used it with jQuery so far, I might try this for my
next project involving mootools.

------
junkbit
That is a string bet and would get you thrown out of any real card game.
Despite the fact they do it in _every_ movie.

~~~
vegashacker
Since we're being nit-picky, this wouldn't get you thrown out of a real card
game. The raise would simply be pushed back by the dealer.

------
gustaf
Holy shit. This is such a good idea.

Really good implementation as well! I hope you guys are adding the Amazon
affiliate link to the amazon links! :)

------
varikin
If I recall correctly _, Embedly offered a patch to Reddit when Reddit open
sourced everything that integrated Embedly.

I like this approach for their business model. Instead of pitching to
companies about why they should use their service, they show them how they can
be integrated.

_Found the link: [http://blog.reddit.com/2010/04/now-this-is-how-you-pitch-
you...](http://blog.reddit.com/2010/04/now-this-is-how-you-pitch-your-
product.html)

------
johnnytee
Nice Job embedly, your api kicks ass. Using for a project as we speak:)

------
buro9
Is there a download for this so that I can do this stuff server-side without
making tons of curl requests to your site? I really don't want to add
JavaScript that is going to create tons of further requests (per link on the
page).

i.e, is there a URL for an XML file that contains all of the definitions that
are in use so that I can cache that and update it once per day and work off
the cached copy for processing things server-side?

I realise I can query to see what services that you support, but on a page
containing 20 links I'd still have to make 20 separate requests to perform the
embeds. So... if I wanted to do this server-side without adding a dependency
on a third party service I'd have to call per-link, how could I do it?

~~~
arthurgibson
Check out our docs we support multi-get via a "urls" params as well as list
server side libs, <http://api.embed.ly/docs/oembed>. You can cache this json
call for services, <http://api.embed.ly/docs/service>

------
kmfrk
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2005761>

